# best rain repelent for town speeds/



## shiny i10 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi All,

whats the best rain repellent for town driving 20-30 mph, currently have angel wax h2go and repel at the moment but only seem to work at 40-45 plus.
Have got the hellshine one aswell but didnt think it was as repellent as repel, but was easier to apply. 
Had thought about Nanolex urban.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gtechniq G1/G5 :thumb:


----------



## shiny i10 (Aug 3, 2011)

Is that gtechniq g1 or g5 or g5 applied over g1?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i've got nanolex ultra on mine now but used autobrite's repell started beading at 30mph lasted about 3 months


----------



## Mani (Mar 14, 2010)

suspal said:


> i've got nanolex ultra on mine now but used autobrite's repell started beading at 30mph lasted about 3 months


+1 for AD repel. Best one i've tested so far.


----------



## shiny i10 (Aug 3, 2011)

I currently have 2 coats of angel wax h2go on and water doesn't begin to shift until 40+ mph so ive put a coat of repel on top to see if that'll shift water at lower speeds but it hasn't made any difference. Maybe i need to apply a couple more coats or take it all off and just apply repel.? 
Or may be try gtechniq for something else as a majority of my journey are at 30mph or less on the crawl to work.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

shiny i10 said:


> I currently have 2 coats of angel wax h2go on and water doesn't begin to shift until 40+ mph so ive put a coat of repel on top to see if that'll shift water at lower speeds but it hasn't made any difference. Maybe i need to apply a couple more coats or take it all off and just apply repel.?
> Or may be try gtechniq for something else as a majority of my journey are at 30mph or less on the crawl to work.


clean your windscreen maybe machine polish it wipe it down with ipa and then apply 2 coats of repel and jobs a good one :thumb:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Gtechniq G1/G5 :thumb:


I wouldn't say for town speeds?

Mine starts at around 40 mph


----------



## shiny i10 (Aug 3, 2011)

I did machine polish it before hand due to problems of wiper haze when using repel, thought things may have been different with h2go buts there's still a bit of haze but no where near a bad.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Try C2v3 as it seems to work for me but doesnt last long. All I used in the Winter was C2v2 and when the v3 came out I then switched to that. De-icing the windows was so much easier than my neighbours cars and they even asked why our cars were ice free. Beads run off the windscreen all the time but of course the faster you go the better it is, but town speeds does see water slowly running off the glass


----------



## shiny i10 (Aug 3, 2011)

Alot of people do seem to rate gtechniq stuff on here, i've not tried anything of theirs yet, but whilst looking at various coatings nanolex urban does says water runs off at above 20mph. What's peoples experience with it? Should i be asking on the manufacturers section?


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Ab repel or ab ghost rider


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

shiny i10 said:


> Alot of people do seem to rate gtechniq stuff on here, i've not tried anything of theirs yet, but whilst looking at various coatings nanolex urban does says water runs off at above 20mph. What's peoples experience with it? Should i be asking on the manufacturers section?


I don't do g******q don't rate it, however going by the nanolex ultra on my car which i applied 14 months ago and still good as day one i'd be inclined to go with the urban.


----------



## steveg (Jan 4, 2011)

suspal said:


> I don't do g******q don't rate it, however going by the nanolex ultra on my car which i applied 14 months ago and still good as day one i'd be inclined to go with the urban.


So have you actually tried it?? If so can't see why you'd have an issue as both G1 and G5(G3) work really well.

Personally, I can't see the point of this wanting the water to bead off. I use them to keep glass very clean, bug free and as said before easy to de-ice in water. My wipers do a good job of keeping the screen clear when its raining.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

steveg said:


> So have you actually tried it?? If so can't see why you'd have an issue as both G1 and G5(G3) work really well.
> 
> Personally, I can't see the point of this wanting the water to bead off. I use them to keep glass very clean, bug free and as said before easy to de-ice in water. My wipers do a good job of keeping the screen clear when its raining.


yes i have it's my opinion


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

suspal said:


> i've got nanolex ultra on mine now but used autobrite's repell started beading at 30mph lasted about 3 months


I've got this sitting on the shelf at the moment, is it any good?
Worth removing wolfs nano stuff.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Kash-Jnr said:


> I've got this sitting on the shelf at the moment, is it any good?
> Worth removing wolfs nano stuff.


if the wolfs stuff is still working i'd stick with it until it drops off,I don't believe in wasting product just for the sake of it if that makes sense :thumb:


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

G5 over g1 for 12 months protection /beading


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

shiny i10 said:


> Is that gtechniq g1 or g5 or g5 applied over g1?


I use G1 on the windscreens and G5 on the rest.



S1600Marc said:


> I wouldn't say for town speeds?
> 
> Mine starts at around 40 mph


It's worked perfectly fine for me and the cars I've applied it to (town speeds).


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

S1600Marc said:


> I wouldn't say for town speeds?
> 
> Mine starts at around 40 mph


agree with this.i found that at 35 an under it wasnt upto it.at 40mph or more it was great.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Really depends on the rake of your windscreen. G1 will start working on mine from 30mph. Never tried G5 so don't know how that compares.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

ph0 said:


> Day 1? Really?


You sound surprised fella,you're quite welcome to come and have a look if you like


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Of the repellants I've used G1 is still the best, a pain to apply if time is not on your side but its really worth devoting the 45 minutes to get the best repellency.

I also find that this starts to work at speeds around 26mph, whereas others I've tried don't start working until I reach. 40/45mph.


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

I do have G1 on my windows for like 10 months, but i wouldn't say it's like day 1. It's working OK, i guess i was more impressed day 1 and days later, maybe i'm just used to it


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

If G1 is so" great" why have so many people including myself had wiper judder not good the product is only as good as the after service which i found a let down,but that's another story hence i've moved onto another which if i may say alot better.
And certainly customer service top notch.
Rant over :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Repel for me, water starts beading at 25-30 mph.
I clay the windscreen first, then polish with any glass cleaner/polish, then apply 2 coats of Repel approx. 15 mins apart.
May not be the longest lasting stuff out there, I reckon about 2 months, but it shifts water at the speeds above, ideal for my 30mph commute into work:thumb:

Kev


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

suspal said:


> If G1 is so" great" why have so many people including myself had wiper judder not good the product is only as good as the after service which i found a let down,but that's another story hence i've moved onto another which if i may say alot better.
> And certainly customer service top notch.
> Rant over :thumb:


Honestly I don't know. Maybe application error? Maybe used not enough G2 to remove residue? I also cleaned my old wiper blades with IPA and had no judder since application.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've never had wiper judder on any of the cars that I've applied G1 to. I have application down to a fine art and buffing is easy and done in 5 minutes.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

not a chance application was spot on i don't care to use the G stuff anymore case closed for me thank you very much


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

suspal said:


> not a chance application was spot on i don't care to use the G stuff anymore case closed for me thank you very much


Whatever suits you:thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I recently applied three coats of G1 to my windscreen and have been underwhelmed by its performance both in water behaviour and inducing wiper judder. Never had an issue before application. As soon as my glass polish arrives, it will be machined off.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

didnt think any of them really do much until 40+ but havent tried em all

have used aquapel for the last 5 years for the money its easy and lasts


----------



## steveg (Jan 4, 2011)

suspal said:


> If G1 is so" great" why have so many people including myself had wiper judder not good the product is only as good as the after service which i found a let down,but that's another story hence i've moved onto another which if i may say alot better.
> And certainly customer service top notch.
> Rant over :thumb:


To quote Seth Godin...

The critic stumbles
Last week, I saw an extraordinary play on Broadway. It got the longest standing ovation I've ever seen in a theater, and Alan Cumming deserved every minute of it. The New York Times critic, though, didn't like the show.

What's the point of his review, then? Clearly the audience, discerning in their own right, disagreed. Do mainstream critics exist to tell us what to like, to warn us off from the not-so-good, or are they there to punish those that would dare to make a piece of work that doesn't match the critic's view of the world? Perhaps the critic is saying, "people like me will have an opinion like this," but of course, there just aren't that many people like him.

Have you noticed just how often the critics disagree with one another? And how often they're just wrong?

And yet we not only read them, but we believe them. Worse, we judge ourselves, contrasting our feelings with their words. Worse still, we sometimes think we hear the feared critic's voice before we even ship our work out the door...

For me, the opinion of any single critic is becoming less and less meaningful as I choose what to view or engage with. And the aggregate opinion of masses of anonymous critics merely tells me that the product or content is (or isn't) mass-friendly. I'm far more moved by the insistent recommendation of a credible, raving fan than I am the snide whispering of some people who just didn't get it.

The math is simple: no matter how big a critic's platform, what moves markets are conversations. And we are far more likely to have conversations about something we're raving about than something we didn't like (because when we don't like it, our friends never experience it and the conversation dies). The win, then, is creating raves, not avoiding pans.

Every single book I've written has gotten at least a few one star reviews on Amazon. Every one. The lowest possible rating, the rating of, "don't bother reading this, in fact it never should have been written." Not just me, of course. Far better writers, writers like Fitzgerald, Orwell and Kincaid have gotten even more one-star reviews on their books than I can ever hope to.

No one has ever built a statue to a critic, it's true. On the other hand, it's only the people with statues that get pooped on by birds flying by.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

you can try Orchard Autocare hydrophobe but most will not go until 30ish mph when you get enough wind to blow it off.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I was discussing with Suspal other day regarding G1, i have it on my car, and so far its great and I have not experienced any wiper judder. However i find the water does not move until nearer 40-50mph dependant on strength of rain.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Really depends on the rake of your windscreen.


this.

:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> I was discussing with Suspal other day regarding G1, i have it on my car, and so far its great and I have not experienced any wiper judder. However i find the water does not move until nearer 40-50mph dependant on strength of rain.


Just to add, my windscreen is fairly shallow angle so should run off fairly quickly


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

silverback said:


> agree with this.i found that at 35 an under it wasnt upto it.at 40mph or more it was great.


Yeah G1 doesn't start until 35-40 on mine too. No G5 on it though.

Around town I have to turn up the sensitivity of my automatic wipers.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

suspal said:


> If G1 is so" great" why have so many people including myself had wiper judder not good the product is only as good as the after service which i found a let down,but that's another story hence i've moved onto another which if i may say alot better.
> And certainly customer service top notch.
> Rant over :thumb:


Never had wiper judder on mine. Been on the car for a year now without a problem. Still works really well too and i've done 25,000 miles in that time.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> this.
> 
> :thumb:


Totally agree, and I wonder why nobody mentioned carlack :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> Never had wiper judder on mine. Been on the car for a year now without a problem. Still works really well too and i've done 25,000 miles in that time.


wanting a medal Puntboy :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

suspal said:


> wanting a medal Puntboy :lol:


Seems you do for being a troll.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

never been called that one before :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ooooft, some time out on the naughty step needed here...

:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Lol, how things escalate


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

only a bit of banter lads :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
but me goto product is still nanolex for the record :thumb:


----------

